# Can you speak Seagull???



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

If birds could talk @^%[email protected]*[email protected]%!!


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

I understand. Seagull1 (on left) Seagull2 (on right)

S1). You want some of this?
S2). Go eat an Alkaseltzer


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Easy,
Mine, mine, MINE, mine, MINE, mine, MINE, mine, MINE, mine...


----------



## Flounder Bed (Feb 1, 2005)

Out Of The Truck Now! Or I Carp On Your Hood....


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Toooo funny! Lookout .....SON OF A GULL!!!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

1. There he is boys. Get him. 
2. Hold on, I got him. Bombs away!


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

In my younger years in Ft Lauderdale..those suckers have dropped a few bombs on the boyfriends.....I never got targeted.... 
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZRxdm376YYUS


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Here's mine*

My seagull pic from this weekend.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Nice shot. this is one of those pictures where less is more. Very few but outstanding colors make for nice contrast. Good composition. what did you take it with?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

galbayfisher said:


> Nice shot. this is one of those pictures where less is more. Very few but outstanding colors make for nice contrast. Good composition. what did you take it with?


Not sure if you were talking to me, but I shot mine with a canon S1 IS.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Bolivar sunrise........confirmation to iseespots shot that gulls like poles


----------

